# How does Dive/GMT bezel work?



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

I am looking at the Milsub with Dive/GMT bezel and just can't wrap my head around how the GMT portion of the bezel works for use as an additional TZ? When I look at the Capstone I 'get it' so what am I missing? :-s


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

The bezel has both markings on it. The orange is the GMT in 24 hour time and the white is the dive. There is also small static gmt markers around the outside of the dial.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Take a look at the photo. The watch is set to my local time in the US (CST) and the bezel is set to Greenwich Mean Time (London time). I am 6 hours behind Greenwich Mean Time. The watch says my local time is 1015 (10:15 AM). Now look at the red GMT hand. It points to 16 which means it is 1615 (4:15 PM) in London. You can turn the bezel to represent any other time zone in the world. The bezel on the MKII works the same way.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

But what about the Dot between the 16 and 18 on bezel representing 1700hrs? Does this mean the GMT hands turns at half the speed of the hour hand? Also, couldn't you just set the GMT hand manually on the dial, then rotate the bezel for a total of two other TZs?

On my TypeIIA it is simple. I just rotate my 12hr bezel to correspond to the hour hand and I am set.


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

sierra11b said:


> But what about the Dot between the 16 and 18 on bezel representing 1700hrs? Does this mean the GMT hands turns at half the speed of the hour hand?


The GMT hand is showing 24hr time so does one rotation a day.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

I see! So you simply rotate the bezel for another TZ without having to set the GMT manually. Can you set the GMT manually for one TZ then rotate the bezel for another TZ giving you a total of 2 additional time zones?

So how does this work for a GMT on a 60min (only) dive bezel? I suppose by manually adjusting the GMT hand only?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

sierra11b said:


> I see! So you simply rotate the bezel for another TZ without having to set the GMT manually. Can you set the GMT manually for one TZ then rotate the bezel for another TZ giving you a total of 2 additional time zones?
> 
> So how does this work for a GMT on a 60min (only) dive bezel? I suppose by manually adjusting the GMT hand only?


You can track 3 time zones on the GMT Master II models. Mine is an older GMT Master so I can only track 2 time zones (the GMT hand is tied to the hour hand). I actually prefer the old method since I have a quickset date and the Master IIs do not (it is semi-quickset for lack of a better word).

If the bezel does not rotate (such as the Rolex Explorer II) then the GMT hand must be adjustable to track 2 time zones.


----------



## Fulliautomatix (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been interested in the MKII dive/gmt bezel since they first launched, but I am worried about the fract that it is a 60-click bezel. Does it work OK when you use the bezel to track a time zone that is an uneven number of hours away from the gmt-hand? Or to put it differently - if you're tracking an uneven number time zone (1hr, 3hrs etc) with the bezel, then the bezel won't line up perfectly, which I'm worried will annoy me constantly. This is all that is keeping me from buying one of these watches. Does anyone have any actual experience using this watch?


----------



## Mike748 (Apr 1, 2007)

The ETA 2893 allows independent setting of the 24 hour hand in one hour increments. The bezel rotates (either gmt-dive or capstone). So you can track 3 timezones if you want as the OP suggests. The 60 click bezel means you will be off 1/2 click on odd hours. But as you are only tracking hours with the 24 hour hand it shouldn't bother you. If it does, get the capstone bezel which is friction fit and can be set however you like it. Mine is very tight and stays put.

Another solution would be to move the 24hr hand for 1 hour shifts, and the bezel for 2 hour shifts. You lose the 3rd timezone capability but maybe that's ok.


----------

